

Socialcam 2.0 lands on the iPhone - justin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/20/socialcam-2-0-lands-on-the-iphone/

======
app
I don't think there is a 2.0 release, the update today in the app store was to
1.1.

------
HockeyBiasDotCo
This will likely be a nice first shot at this sort of thing; can't wait to see
where it takes us.

